# Is this a old jam Jar?



## DiggingDeep (May 5, 2021)

Found this on a shore line. Any info would be great.


----------



## coreya (May 5, 2021)

size would help, any markings? looks english perhaps jam or other condiments.


----------



## DiggingDeep (May 5, 2021)

coreya said:


> size would help, any markings? looks english perhaps jam or other condiments.


It's about 5 inches tall and 3 inches wide, with a G stamped on the bottom.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 5, 2021)

Yeah that sounds right for a jam jar.  I've found similar marked ones around that size.


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (May 5, 2021)

Nice find man!! I love stoneware!


----------

